# Schlüsselanhänger USB



## King_Sony (4. November 2010)

*Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Hallo,
ich suche einen USB Stick. Er soll sehr stabil sein und einen Deckel haben(zum Schutz der Pins. Speichergröße ist zweitrangig. Außerdem sollte der Deckel fest sitzten und nicht von allein abgehen.

Danke schon Mal für eure Tipps 

LG Sony


----------



## 2084 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Dann ist der Survivor von Corsair dein perfekter Stick, er ist äußerst stabil (ich glaub man kann mitm Auto drüberrollen ohne das etwas passiert), besitzt einen Schraubverschluss und am Ende eine Öse für einen Schlüsselanhängerring

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=corsair+survivor+usb&in=


----------



## King_Sony (5. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Danke für die Antwort, aber der Stick erscheint mir doch etwas groß ?
Ich habe eher an sowas gedacht(wobei schon extrem teuer):
PRETEC i-Disk Bullet Proof USB 2.0 Flash Stick 2GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

LG Sony


----------



## xaven (5. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Ich habe diesen hier:
HP USB Flash Drive v165w P-FD16GB-HPV165W-BX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Schön klein und der Deckel sitzt.


----------



## King_Sony (6. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Aber er hat leider keine Öse o.Ä. um am Schlüsselbund befestigt zu werden 

LG Sony


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Wie wäre es zb mit dem SanDisk Cruzer Contour, Kontakte sind gut geschützt und wird mit einer kleinen Tasche geliefert da keine Öese dran ist. Ausserdem arbeitet der recht flott.


----------



## p00nage (6. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*



2084 schrieb:


> Dann ist der Survivor von Corsair dein perfekter Stick, er ist äußerst stabil (ich glaub man kann mitm Auto drüberrollen ohne das etwas passiert), besitzt einen Schraubverschluss und am Ende eine Öse für einen Schlüsselanhängerring




den hab ich auch , ist zwar groß aber hält dafür was aus. ist auch wasserdicht und so


----------



## Necthor (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

MoinMoin
ich such auch grad einen Stick für meine Schlüssel.
So als Fußballfan dachte ich an den 4GB-Stick den PCGH als Prämie anbietet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Konnte es leider nirgendwo finden, viell. hab ich falsch gesucht.
Ich hätte es gerne in 8GB oder 16GB oder 32GB je nach Preis.
Und wenn als Spielernummer die Speichergröße draufstehn würde wäre ich wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Den gibt es nur in der Einheitsgrösse -> ADATA Theme Series


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Corsair Flash Voyager 8GB, USB 2.0 (CMFUSB2.0-8GB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland super teil 10 jahre garantie und 8 Gb für 10 euro ^^


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Wie wärs mit dem?

TDK-Media Europe | TRANS-IT USB Flash Drive
TDK Trans-It 16GB, USB 2.0 (UFD-16CP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der sieht auch sehr stabil aus:
http://www.takems.com/products.php?categ=usb&prod=MEM-Drive_Mini_Metal
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a369331.html


----------



## Necthor (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*



Superwip schrieb:


> Der sieht auch sehr stabil aus:
> MEM-Drive Mini Metal USB Flash Drives | MEM-Drive Mini Metal USB Sticks | takeMS
> takeMS MEM-Drive Mini Metal 16GB, USB 2.0 (TMS16GUMIM1R05) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Hab schlechte Erfahrungen mit solchen abstehenden Ösen gemacht,  brechen schnell ab oder knicken weg und verbiegen/brechen das Schutz-Gehäuse.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Da könntest du recht haben... eventuell könnte man ja die Originalöse entfernen, ein Loch reinbohren und eine eigene, stabilere Öse montieren oder auch direkt eine Schnur/ einen Draht durchfädeln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2010)

*AW: Schlüsselanhänger USB*

Der Sandisk Cruzer Contour wird mit einem Täschchen geliefert an der eine stabile Öse dran ist
[URL]http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/2948/img0030bf.jpg[/URL]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

